# port st.joe camping



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good place to camp in a tent in port st.joe. Preferably with showers and bathrooms


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Closest place I know to St Joe is out on Cape San Blas at the state park. It's about 20 miles or so from St. Joe. They have what you are looking for. http://www.floridastateparks.org/default.cfm


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Correct URL for the park on cape san blas

http://www.floridastateparks.org/stjoseph/default.cfm


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Just remembered there is another campground closer to St.Joe. Here is a little info. http://www.presnells.com/


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

Indian pass campground is fun to but be shore and take he off bug are badly


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Indian Pass..........................

Robin


----------

